
Innovation and the Bell Labs Miracle  - pitdesi
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/02/26/opinion/sunday/innovation-and-the-bell-labs-miracle.html?_r=1&hp&gwh=BF6121800CB391C78D5E401B9D364D76
======
ColinWright
Earlier submission and much discussion here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3635489>

